# Trying to learn



## BiXLL (Apr 15, 2022)

I would like to retire in Feb. When I turn 65.  My problem is health care for my wife that is 4 1/2 years younger then me.  She has many medical problems and is on 8 prescriptions.  We have great coverage through my work, but the research I have done I am looking at about $600 a month with $5000 deductible and 80% pay.  We can't do that and still have a decent life style.

Do any of you experienced retirees have a direction for me to look into, or am I destined to stay working another 4 years to keep her covered?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 15, 2022)

I was never able to find an inexpensive option for health insurance coverage.

The only thing that I can think of is a part-time job to help offset the out-of-pocket cost of your wife's health insurance premiums. 

Check with your local Walmart on the self-pay cost of your wife's prescriptions.

Good luck!


----------



## helenbacque (Apr 15, 2022)

That is the situation with many and will remain so until the U.S. joins with every other advanced nation in the world and provides some variety of universal health care for ALL

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_...hcare include,Ukraine, and the United Kingdom.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 15, 2022)

BiXLL said:


> Do any of you experienced retirees have a direction for me to look into, or am I destined to stay working another 4 years to keep her covered?


No, and I am not sure there is one.  

You could ask your employer if there is a way to keep her on their insurance when you retire.  Some employers will do that, but it usually costs.  Most don't but its worth asking.

Best of luck with it.


----------



## Jeni (Apr 15, 2022)

BiXLL said:


> Do any of you experienced retirees have a direction for me to look into, or am I destined to stay working another 4 years to keep her covered?


it may be needed to stay working a bit most alternatives will be very expensive.... continuing coverage or trying to find new.
It is also a concern that new plans may want to re look at current treatments or diagnosis which is a pain for those with medical issues tests after tests hoping for a different answer


----------



## Chet (Apr 15, 2022)

BiXLL said:


> I would like to retire in Feb. When I turn 65.  My problem is health care for my wife that is 4 1/2 years younger then me.  She has many medical problems and is on 8 prescriptions.  We have great coverage through my work, but the research I have done I am looking at about $600 a month with $5000 deductible and 80% pay.  We can't do that and still have a decent life style.
> 
> Do any of you experienced retirees have a direction for me to look into, or am I destined to stay working another 4 years to keep her covered?


My neighbor was in the same situation as yourself. He worked until he was 70 for the health benefits for his ailing wife. After she died he bought a BMW and was going to start enjoying retirement. It wasn't long after and he had a serious stroke. After a long rehab he is home now but he looks like hell. He barely can walk and speak and his face is contorted.  He can't go anywhere and he got his grandson to move in to see to his care and the grandson would get the house.


----------



## BiXLL (Apr 15, 2022)

That is the biggest fear I have in life.  I have worked 10-12 hours a day all my adult life.  I am so scared I won't get a chance to enjoy retirement


----------



## jimintoronto (Apr 16, 2022)

You have my sincere condolences. Looking at the dollars you have to pay every month makes this Canadian shake his head in amazement. JImB.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 16, 2022)

Unless your retiree benefits include some health care plan subsidies, you will likely be saddled with some expensive insurance costs, until you AND your wife qualify for Medicare., especially if she already has problems.  You might check with your state's Medicaid plans, but those programs are usually only for those with lower incomes.  

There are cost comparison web sites, but signing in on one of those would probably just result in endless calls from agents.  

Unfortunately, unless/until the U.S. joins the rest of the world with some form of Universal Care, this kind of situation will continue to impact a lot of people.


----------



## HarryHawk (Apr 17, 2022)

When I was buying insurance under the "Affordable Health Care Act" several years ago, it was anything but affordable.  Premiums for my wife and I were $1200/month with a $12,000 deductible.  Fortunately, we had no health issues.

Was very happy when we both turned 65 so we could go on Medicare.


----------

